# Perth Scotland where to go for bloods and scans privately



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi there, I am planning to cycle in Greece in the New Year but will need certain bloods and scans done here before I go and possibly on my return. I anyone from the Perth , Dundee area and where did you get it all done? Or would I be better to go to either the Nuffield or GCRM in Glasgow?


----------



## Mk4 (May 4, 2014)

We moved from London to Perth and had a frozen embryo left in London.
When we used it I got my scans and bloods done with GCRM as its the only one I could find who would do it.  

It didn't work but we have went onto have a successful fresh cycle with GCRM and I'm now 6 months pregnant.

Good luck!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I have used both gcrm and nuffield in glasgow

your gp may be willing to do some bloods , if you want to tell them.

If ninewells has a private part to its ivf clinic they may do scans

I don't think even in stirling there is anywhere where they will do internal scans.

where in greece are you going? My bump is from Athens


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for your replies! I had kind of come to the conclusion that I would need to go to GCRM for them but that has confirmed it. 
MK4 fantastic news that you are six month pregnant with GCRM!!! In fairness they did get me pregnant it just didn't work out 

Mierran I'm also going to Athens, Serum and am hoping this will be the one!!   wonderful news that it worked for you! xx


----------

